

Extreme ironing - thinker
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extreme_ironing

======
jffry
See also: Extreme Cello
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extreme_Cello](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extreme_Cello))

------
aaronem
My God, it's real.

